# DirecTV for Ipad 3.2.3, ios 8.1, unable to connect to GenieGo



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

I had contacted DirecTV since my DirecTV app for iPad was showing deleted items in the DVR playlist in addition to current items.

Their recommendation was to remove and reinstall the app.

That (at least temporarily) fixed the problem, but now I can't connect to the GenieGo with the iPad:

1. If I enter the existing name for the iPad, it simply rejects it as already in use.
2. If I enter a new name, it gets stuck forever on the "activating GenieGo" screen.

If I go to my PC, the PC app has a similar problem: it claims it needs activation, but if I try activation, it gives a "missing one or more system requirements" error, even if I reboot, or remove and reinstall the GenieGo.

Both of these were working fine earlier today.

Meanwhile, my iPhone 5s's GenieGo app continues to work without problems.

What they've had me try was:

1. Power cycling the GenieGo. No effect.
2. Holding down the reset button for 30 seconds. No effect.
3. They requested that I use the PC app or iPad app to reset the GenieGo to factory settings, but until the unit is activated, I can't do with with either app. It doesn't seem to be a feature in either the iPhone GenieGo or DirecTV apps.

Any ideas? They handed me over to the GenieGo department, but apparently they don't have staff at this time of day since I got a voicemail box.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would start by doing a 2 minute reset of the GenieGO, it will delete any content already prepared


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

kaszeta said:


> I had contacted DirecTV since my DirecTV app for iPad was showing deleted items in the DVR playlist in addition to current items.
> 
> Their recommendation was to remove and reinstall the app.
> 
> ...


Same issue here. Deleted the app from my iPad to clear out ghost programs deleted from my DVRs long ago. I can connect to the GenieGo over wifi via my Win7 PC, but not via my ioS 8.1 iPad. Just stuck at the "Activating your GenieGo..." screen.

Spent two hours with Directv tech support today to no effect. Gave up. Supposedly they'll look into it and get back to me. I have put the GenieGo on a static IP and forwarded TCP traffic on ports 8082-8085 to it.


----------



## kaszeta (Apr 8, 2008)

Chilcoot said:


> Same issue here. Deleted the app from my iPad to clear out ghost programs deleted from my DVRs long ago. I can connect to the GenieGo over wifi via my Win7 PC, but not via my ioS 8.1 iPad. Just stuck at the "Activating your GenieGo..." screen.
> 
> Spent two hours with Directv tech support today to no effect. Gave up. Supposedly they'll look into it and get back to me. I have put the GenieGo on a static IP and forwarded TCP traffic on ports 8082-8085 to it.


Well, that's a data point.

My GenieGo was already on a static IP with forwarded ports, btw.

I'll try the Two Minute Reset. I'm guessing that's "hold down the button for two minutes"?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, two whole minutes. Annoying.

Trying to troubleshoot, I deleted the app on my new iPad and reinstalled. Got to the screen to delete a device since I am at the max. That took me to screen saying error code 1001 and to call DIRECTV®. Hitting try again got same result. Quitting app and relaunching, starting process over, showed the item I selected to delete wasn't deleted, so still at max. Selected another device to delete, with same result as before. 

Works all right on the other iPad and iPhone, but old shows still show up. Refresh the List helps a bit, but deleted programs are still there. 

BTW, list, not icon view, is more helpful for me.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Two minute reset did nothing to clear up my problem activating GenieGo2 on my iPad Air (iOS8.1, latest Directv for iPad app). No error code, nothing, just an endless "Activating your GenieGo . . ." message.

The GenieGo software on my wifi Win7 machine works great, but that's not why I bought my GenieGo. I bought it to access shows both in-house and out via the iPad.

I expect further contact from Directv support within the next two days.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm guessing that there have been server problems which would bork any activation or re-activation. I've been trying on and off all day, and have activated my new iPad a few hours ago.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Directv Support called me back today. They said that a new GenieGo software update relased Monday should fix my problem of being unable to get my iPad app to access DVR content via GenieGo. I'll post what I find. Note that I don't know what software version I had before Monday's update.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

My issue is now fixed. The problem was that, after installing and reinstalling the app, I still named my iPad "Chilcoot's iPad" within the app. Changing it to "Chilcoot's iPad Air" allowed it to activate the GenieGo and yielded full functionality.

The tech rep also told me that I could get rid of long-deleted ghost programs from the iPad app's playlist by leaving the app, going to iPad settings, scrolling way down to the settings for the DIRECTV app, and turning on "Reload DVR Playlist". If that doesn't do it I'll post here.

In any event, HOORAY!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent! I guess I did the same, just lucked into it.....


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Chilcoot said:


> My issue is now fixed. The problem was that, after installing and reinstalling the app, I still named my iPad "Chilcoot's iPad" within the app. Changing it to "Chilcoot's iPad Air" allowed it to activate the GenieGo and yielded full functionality.
> 
> The tech rep also told me that I could get rid of long-deleted ghost programs from the iPad app's playlist by leaving the app, going to iPad settings, scrolling way down to the settings for the DIRECTV app, and turning on "Reload DVR Playlist". If that doesn't do it I'll post here.
> 
> In any event, HOORAY!


If I remember over the years with GG, putting a ' in a name created this problem.

I found another problem yesterday with GG2. . . don't know when it happened but it quit recognizing the 32 GB usb stick. I took it out and Windows wouldn't consistently format it but but it back in and the PC client grabbed it again.


----------

